# July 23 PCD



## vogelfanger (May 10, 2009)

I did the PCD on my 128i coupe almost two months ago and just realized I never posted the photos here! It was an awesome experience and I would highly recommend it to anyone ordering a BMW.

My fellow PCDers that day were fantastic, including Bob in his 335i coupe, a guy picking up his 135i, and a very happy man picking up his M3.

A huge thanks to Donnie for being an awesome instructor on the track, a sublime driver in the M5 ("Welcome to 500 horsepowers"), and a walking BMW encyclopedia in the delivery room. I'd also like to thank Jonathan for helping me through the paperwork where my CA failed.

Some photos and videos of the PCD and the drive home to Boston, touring Civil War battlefields in VA along the way.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/molumus/sets/72157621900617508/


----------

